# DNA Pics PUPS 2/9



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2015)

Asking you all to vote for your favorite pic... they are all similar.
If you like pick your top 3. 
Also why... if you have time. 
Thanks! 
I need to update my website and do a POW.

#1  (52)



 

#2 (58)


 
#3 (61)


 
#4 (64) Left is Pocket Toli "PT" the littlest Right is BIG BOY the largest


 
#5 (65) PT & BIG BOY


 
#6 (66) PT, BIG BOY, & Not Leo


 
#7 (68) Don't you just LOVE PT! This pup has heart! I LOVE HIM!


 
#8 (69)


 
#9 (71)


----------



## babsbag (Feb 7, 2015)

Too cute, I can hardly wait for mine to get that age.
#1 I love the butterscotch boy.


----------



## Shorty (Feb 7, 2015)

I like 1, 4, and 8 they are all so cute!!!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 7, 2015)

i like 1. because they are just so cute, 2. because they look so serious and 8. because they look like they are in guard mode.  do you have dna results back?  they are looking pyr kinda fuzzy in some of the pix.  they are just so darn cute.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 7, 2015)

I like 8 because they are all in frame and you can see all of their faces and they do look like mini-guardians!

I like 6 too.  The way their little heads are angled in the square opening of the door is really nice.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 7, 2015)

Number 1 and numbrr 8!

Lovely pictures!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 7, 2015)

I like 1, 6, and 8 - what little charmers they all are


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 7, 2015)

8


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> i like 1. because they are just so cute, 2. because they look so serious and 8. because they look like they are in guard mode.  do you have dna results back?  they are looking pyr kinda fuzzy in some of the pix.  they are just so darn cute.


DNA stuff is on it's way.
So weird took forever to get a hold of UCDavis... kept getting their answering machine and they never called back, then they were closed... "sorry for the inconvenience" ???   Finally got a hold of them.
After we send it back it is 2-6 days turn around.

*Thanks everyone! * Looks like you all picked #8 

One of my favorites is #5 but that is because I know their personalities and it is so PT! PT is a spirited, inquisitive pup with no fear. The first to explore... he may be tiny but has the heart of a lion! He is growing well and starting to "catch up". He is always watching and the first one to try anything!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 8, 2015)

#1 #4 & #8


----------



## kinder (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh I love it, they are all so adorable  I agree with you on PT, he has personality written on his face.
Congrats., and I would have picked ... #6 or #8.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2015)

PT does steal my heart... 
wonder if when we move I may need him... 

2 of our started/trained dogs are leaving... sooooooooooo.... 

(just don't don't say a word to DH- because then I might not be able to get my 3 new bucks  )


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 9, 2015)

This is why I could never breed my girl when she gets older...I would keep every pup and would end up with more LGDs than sheep...


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 9, 2015)

I vote for 1, 5, and 6.


----------



## chicken pickin (Feb 9, 2015)

Adorable! I really like pics #1 and #8.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2015)

I love pic 6! and 5 too! 

One of the pups... doesn't seem to be in any of these pics... I think is going to be a companion dog. He absolutely wants people and is a whiney barky stinker.   As they mature I will be keeping my eyes on him.

Last night we had a few escape while trying to take in their 10pm feeding. LOL One stood all tall and stared at the Alpine... fearless. Two pups were running around and made their way outside only to be met by Badger   Badger took his big ole head and nose and gently pushed them back to the building and kept them "safe" inside.
Chunk LOVES the puppies. 

Getting ready to submit all the DNA stuff and will be attaching pics for each dog... I will post their pics after I am all done.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 9, 2015)

Favorite? Oh that's easy! ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2015)

Got pics for DNA they aren't great but it was quite the job! 
They were all over the place... spilled all the food... jumping, leaping, shaking shoes, giving kisses, playing with everyone!

It was an ordeal! 
Pics shoot then right over to the scale for weights...then each one got their Dist/Parvo vaccine.  Then all back outside to their stall.

Weight gains were not great but it was expected as they had to be pulled from Callie... so normally they would still be in the weaning stage but still get some from mom... they were all between 12 1/2- 13 pounds. Except for the 2 smallest at 10+,11+. They would be about 15 lbs with momma.
Their colors are not coming out in the light of the house and camera flash... I need outdoor light.

Leo has Brindle coming in on his shoulders



 
Not Leo- has brindle on his sides coming in


 PT is actually pretty dark and doesn't look red but grey 


 
Same with this boy he is silver/smokey blue... not red 


 
Tigg Jr is reddish tan with cream


 
Wish this guy was standing up right... he is Big Boy and he is BIG! 


 
This is BRAT!   The barky whiney where are my people pup! 


 
One of my favorites!


 
Another baby!


 
Loverboy!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 9, 2015)

such handsome fellows.  i think leo and pt are my fav's.  big boy looks like a st Bernard puppy, what a chunk.  lets face it, they are all adorable


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 9, 2015)

#6 look a little saint bernard-y!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 9, 2015)

They would go so well with my girls   Just precious little guys.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 10, 2015)

Babs...I was thinking the same thing!!!  They are all adorable and I get a chuckle from the name...Not Leo


----------



## SueD (Feb 10, 2015)

#!, 5, and 8. They are all too cute. They have such serious faces and are so alert.


----------

